# Prohibiting The Carrying Of Knives



## Banshees'Will (Feb 10, 2006)

*I'm a rookie to this posting thing. Live and be learned!*

*How many other departments have a knife law like Boston? How hard is it to have my city pass a simular ordinance?*

*I didn't know about this ordinance, heard of it from the Globe. *

*"CITY OF BOSTON MUNICIPAL CODE*

*16-45 PROHIBITING THE CARRYING OF KNIVES OR SIMILAR WEAPONS.*

*16-45.1 Carrying of Weapons Prohibited.*

_ No person, except as provided by law, shall carry on his person, or carry under his control in a vehicle, any knife having any type of blade in excess of two and one-half (2½ ) inches, ice picks, dirks or similar weapons that are likely to penetrate through police officer's ballistic vests, or other object or tool so redesigned, fashioned, prepared or treated that the same may be used to inflict bodily harm or injury to another, except:_

_ a. When actually engaged in hunting or fishing or any employment, trade or lawful recreational or culinary activity which customarily involves the carrying or use of any type of knife, or_

_ b. In going directly to and/or returning directly from such activities, or _

_ c. If the knife is being transported directly to or from a place of purchase, sharpening, or repair, and if packaged in such a manner as not to allow easy access to the knife while it is being transported._

_(Ord. 2001 c. 10) Penalty, see subsection __16-45.4_

*16-45.2 Distribution Exception.*

_ This section shall not apply to persons who, through entities or establishments engaged in a recognized retail or wholesale business, are involved in the sale, purchase or repair of knives for trade, sport, hobby or recreation, including without limitation persons engaged in the transportation to or from such entities or establishments._

_(Ord. 2001 c. 10)_

*16-45.3 Applicability.*

_ Nothing in this section shall be construed to enhance or diminish any duties of persons described in subsection __16-45.2__, and this section shall not be introduced or cited in any proceeding as evidence of negligence, recklessness, or similar state of mind of such persons._

_(Ord. 2001 c. 10)_

*16-45.4 Penalty.*

_ Violators of any provision of this section shall be subject to a fine of not more than three hundred ($300.00) dollars for each offense._

_(Ord. 2001 c. 10)_

* 16-45.5 Severability.*

_ The provisions of this section shall be severable and if any section, part, or portion hereof shall be held invalid for any purpose by any court of competent jurisdiction, the decision of such court shall not affect or impair any remaining section, part or portion thereof.
(Ord. 2001 c. 10)"_


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Do you live (or work...which ever is applicable) in a city or town? Either way you need to get it passed through the town or city laws just like every other ordinance and law was passed. Suck up to the powers that be.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, I've always carried a knife. I carry it discretely (Spyderco Clipit Mariner) and it's larger than the ordinance allows. Reckon that makes me a "bad guy" in Boston, the 'North Korea' of Massachusetts.


----------

